
MySpace admits losing 12 years' worth of music uploads - daRealDodo
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-47610936
======
ChrisArchitect
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19417640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19417640)

------
2038AD
I could've sworn this came out years ago. Odd it's suddenly something everyone
seems to be talking about.

